# REWARD - MISSING RADIATED SUBADULT - LAKE WORTH, FL (now FOUND!!)



## PNoble (May 18, 2017)

This is LaBella, my 5 year old, captive-hatched, unsexed-but-believing-female radiated tortoise. She has "disappeared" from my yard in Lake Worth, Florida. I've been in my home for 10 years and my yard is escape-proof, tall privacy fence, etc. I've been at this for 25+ years. Sometimes a radiated will "hide in plain sight" but we have looked for hours, and everywhere! 

Stolen? 
Gate opened for vegetation removal and somehow she snuck out, despite constant vigilance? 

Anyway, the more people that know, the better the chances of recovering her! 
Please help, can't live without her! Not kidding, mad dreams last night!

Thank you ALL...it takes a Village! 

PATTY 
561/309-2229


----------



## wellington (May 18, 2017)

Wow, so sorry. Keep looking every day though, specially when she would normally be basking. Let neighbors know and local vet clinics and animal rescues. 
Also keep a close eye on Craig's List. Sounds more like a theft to me. 
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2017)

My worst nightmare. Good luck. I certainly hope you find her.


----------



## ZippyButter (May 19, 2017)

Don't give up hope! Keep looking and keep asking neighbors.


----------



## GingerLove (May 19, 2017)

I'm keeping an eye out for you, I also live in Florida. Don't lose hope, some people have found their tortoises up to months later. I hope you find yours sooner!


----------



## tortoiseplanet (May 19, 2017)

Just like Wellington said go to your local rescue, they find torts all the time. And keep an eye on Craigslist if someone stole him and is attempting to sell him. Hope you best luck, hope you find him!!


----------



## PNoble (May 20, 2017)

Nothing yet, friendly folks-who-restore-my-faith-in-humanity! 
Lots of calls, flyers, texts, networking friends...and Tortoise Forum people!! From coworkers to Crutchfield, all zoos, stores and vets in between.
I'm just trying to breathe, stay positive and turn over ever stone, literally and figuratively. 
Thank you all!
Patty
(here she is again, on the left...with her clutch-mate ElGuapo)


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2017)

With a herd like that in your yard, its time to put up some surveillance cameras. They have some that are easy to install, battery operated, and operate wirelessly through wifi. A simple "Ring" doorbell would do it. They are motion activated and send a signal to your phone when a person comes around. You can even talk to the person when you are in another country. "HEY! Put that tortoise down and get out of my yard before I release the hounds of hell upon you!!!!!!"

You can also run a 12" board across the gate opening that is easy for a person to step over, but impossible for a radiata to get past.

That is one gorgeous tortoise. I hope you find her soon.


----------



## PNoble (May 22, 2017)

You're SO right. I've become complacent. I pray it was my "oversight" and not a theft. How would "Ring" (which I had saved in my Amazon wish list for my front door) cover the entire yard? Researching...thank you for your sharp-yet-kind comments (you could have called me an idiot)... 

No LaBella yet. VERY hopeful still.

PATTY
(beautiful star photo!)


----------



## Pearly (May 22, 2017)

What a nightmare! I had been through that one over a year ago, it was during Texas winter. One of my then little baby RFs got away during supervised outing on a very nice warm afternoon and we could not find him. He was very small too. Your Radiata is beautiful!!!! I'm sending my "finding joojoo" over your way. In Catholic faith we say novenna to St.Anthony, the patron saint of things lost. Many believe that when all hope's lost and they turn to this prayer/meditation, their things/persons that have been missing get suddenly recovered. Keep looking. Don't give up hope. Put out her favorite food and fresh water where you last saw her. Daily. See if anyone is eating it. If temps are cool, put out heat source in that place. I did that for entire 4 weeks after which time my baby Tucker was found. I hope you finds your Bella. Hope she was not stolen but I agree with Tom. Install security system. You are a very lucky owner of one of the very highly priced species. Protect them from human greed. And good luck to you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2017)

PNoble said:


> How would "Ring" (which I had saved in my Amazon wish list for my front door) cover the entire yard?



They have a wide angel lens, but it would only cover the area where you mount it. I just used the Ring as an example because everyone knows what it is, and its so simple. You can do something more elaborate with multiple cameras and that would serve you even better. They have many systems available at Costco that you can easily install yourself. I'm not much of a "tech" guy and I was able to figure it all out pretty easily.


----------



## Pearly (May 25, 2017)

@PNoble, have you found your tortoise yet?


----------



## PNoble (May 26, 2017)

Pearly said:


> @PNoble, have you found your tortoise yet?


Good morning, Pearly...everyone...
No LaBella yet...the bad/strange dreams continue. Animal Care & Control called me and I got excited but they just wanted to confirm some details. Will put up more signs this weekend, some blew down in the crazy storms. I met with a security/surveillance system guy who's coming back this weekend. I have a lot of foliage so cameras aren't going to be cheap or easy, but I'm committed. Also put a board across the inside of my big gate - I am totally kicking myself for not thinking of something so simple, Tom!
I know animals can surface after a long time away...I've been looking at storm drains but I think her shell height - especially while walking/standing - is too high for her to have fallen into one...praying, anyway. This is a BAAAAAD feeling, so I especially appreciate this community, thank you all and Happy Memorial Day weekend!
PATTY

Here's a happy picture...me, BigGirl (25 year old Aldabra I've had since 1995), and a friend's (impressed) son. Staying positive!!!


----------



## teresaf (May 26, 2017)

, watch for tortoises on Craigslist for sale and lost sections.


----------



## KevinGG (May 26, 2017)

PNoble said:


> Good morning, Pearly...everyone...
> No LaBella yet...the bad/strange dreams continue. Animal Care & Control called me and I got excited but they just wanted to confirm some details. Will put up more signs this weekend, some blew down in the crazy storms. I met with a security/surveillance system guy who's coming back this weekend. I have a lot of foliage so cameras aren't going to be cheap or easy, but I'm committed. Also put a board across the inside of my big gate - I am totally kicking myself for not thinking of something so simple, Tom!
> I know animals can surface after a long time away...I've been looking at storm drains but I think her shell height - especially while walking/standing - is too high for her to have fallen into one...praying, anyway. This is a BAAAAAD feeling, so I especially appreciate this community, thank you all and Happy Memorial Day weekend!
> PATTY
> ...



That is a big girl! Good luck with your search.


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2017)

How about reporting to police as stolen? Afterall there is signifficant $ value assigned to this species... Cover ALL bases and leave no stone unturned. Go out there and talk to her, releasing the energy you create by your worry and missing her so much, put it out there, into the Universe. I believe we are all interconnected in some ways, that includes our animals. I also believe that any type of energy we generate and release, does not just dissipate into a thin air or get lost. Keep going back to place where you last saw her, talk to her, pray, meanwhile do all the other search and protection related stuff. DO NOT GIVE UP!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 28, 2017)

I agree that such a large tortoise has been "found" by someone else.
Someone that is now reluctant to let it go.
I think reporting it as likely stolen is a good idea.


----------



## PNoble (May 29, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I agree that such a large tortoise has been "found" by someone else.
> Someone that is now reluctant to let it go.
> I think reporting it as likely stolen is a good idea.



Hello, Concerned Friends!

To clarify - LaBella is my hand-sized 5 year old radiated tortoise - and missing.

BigGirl - I just sent a picture for everyone's enjoyment, not to confuse - is my 25 year old Aldabra.

I immediately reported LaBella stolen to the Lake Worth Police. Have done pet shops, vets, posted flyers, talked to neighbors, tortoiseforum.org, craigslist lost and found, animal care & control, busch wildlife sanctuary, etc. I DO speak to her out loud when I'm out and about in the neighborhood, walking my dogs, etc. I'm not "above" that. I was thinking about Channel 5, but I'm not certain I want a camera in my back yard??? Have installed new security system and cameras (expensive ones)...are going up in a couple days.

If y'all can think of any MORE stones I can overturn, I'm open to it! I'm well-connected in the reptile community for 20 years + and have people who are talking to people who are talking to people. I must say, tortoise forum has SO many hits, it's got to be the best connection yet.

Keep talking to me, people...you're AWESOME!

I completely understand that she can...

A) Never show up
B) Show up in 5 minutes
C) Show up in a year

I'm in this for the long haul.

PATTY


----------



## teresaf (May 29, 2017)

Don't forget Craigslist. Whoever stole it may want to sell it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2017)

The only tortoise that I ever had escape was found later on trying to break back in to the pen for food.
Best of luck


----------



## teresaf (May 29, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The only tortoise that I ever had escape was found later on trying to break back in to the pen for food.
> Best of luck


Me too! Lol


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2017)

PNoble said:


> Hello, Concerned Friends!
> 
> To clarify - LaBella is my hand-sized 5 year old radiated tortoise - and missing.
> 
> ...


I know I must sound like some kind of a flake here in this community of "science buffs" but you know, this World if full of things unexplained. We all know that our human senses are not always that reliable. That dogs' noses, owl's night vision, etc are so much more sophisticated than ours that we tend to rely on. But we humans have something that surpasses them all, our faith and hope. You little LaBella despite of her bright coloration is small. I'm thinking she may still be there somewhere nearby where you last saw her. When I lost my Tucker he was only about 3-4" carapace. I recall some of our members here tell me to get down on my 4's and look at the ground level. Are there any taller grasses? Or loose soil that she could have dug herself in? I was ready to start pulling all my perennial flowers out of the flowerbed where I lost Tucker. Do your night temps drop below 80F? If so maybe try putting out heat source where she was last seen and turn it on at night see if she comes to the warmth. I know all this sound crazy. But I did all that for 4 weeks in Texas - February hoping against everyone around me being so convinced I'd never see Tucker again. And yes, I was scared I wouldn't see him again but kept plowing through every day with my routine of taking fresh food/water out, checking his bedding under the lamps I make for him, keeping the 200 watts worth of heat lamps going out in the open (my husband extremely unhappy about that one! but that's probably what had ultimately kept Tucker alive all that time), so Patty, do not give up hope! Keep looking. Maybe start very gently raking/combing through the grass/lawn if that's where she went missing. Enlist help of all your praying friends and have them pray about this... keep LaBella close to your heart. I am joining you in your hope/prayer/meditation with the intent of finding your little LaBella


----------



## teresaf (May 29, 2017)

If she got loose and you have any chance of seeing her again it'll be during the time of the day that she was most active. Probably 9am-12pm and 6pm-8pm. That's when you should be out there looking.


----------



## Slow and steady (Jun 9, 2017)

Patty, I'm sure you would have updated us if you'd have found her. I just wanted to share with you that lost tortoises can be found. Last year my 14 y/o leopard was discovered 2 1/2 miles away from my house after 35 days of being on the lam. You're doing all the right things, just stay positive. It is still completely possible to get her back.
Just a thought: It looks like you have multiple torts. If it were a theft, why would someone take only one? Maybe it's not a theft? I work in Lake Worth from time to time. Some of the homes there have crawl spaces under them. Does yours, and how thoroughly have you checked it? My leo got herself under my shed once, and I swore she wasn't there the first five times I looked. It wasn't until I fully climbed under that I was able to spot her and pry her out.

Best of luck.


----------



## PNoble (Jun 17, 2017)

Hiya, turtle/tortoise friends...

NO, nothing yet. Vigilant. Joined "nextdoor.com" for my community of Lake Worth, FL. Immediately I had a few locals contacting me: one guy told me he'd seen a sign at the corner of such-and-such (5 blocks away from me) for a found tortoise. I immediately drove to the address he gave me and there was indeed a sign, with a (sorta blurry) pic of an aquatic. NO complaint. Happy to check out the tip. One lady just told me "I sure hope she comes home soon!" I appreciate every comment and every lead. NO STONE UNTURNED!

You're all amazingly helpful and kind. NO ONE is a "flake." Everyone is entitled to their opinion, to giving advice, to tell their own story. As always...freedoms. THANK YOU. LaBella is coming back. At some point. I'm so thankful I joined this Forum. 

Happy Father's Day, Dads!

PATTY

****Lesson: join your neighborhood "nextdoor.com" - a wealth of information about your own back yard!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 18, 2017)

PNoble said:


> Hiya, turtle/tortoise friends...
> 
> NO, nothing yet. Vigilant. Joined "nextdoor.com" for my community of Lake Worth, FL. Immediately I had a few locals contacting me: one guy told me he'd seen a sign at the corner of such-and-such (5 blocks away from me) for a found tortoise. I immediately drove to the address he gave me and there was indeed a sign, with a (sorta blurry) pic of an aquatic. NO complaint. Happy to check out the tip. One lady just told me "I sure hope she comes home soon!" I appreciate every comment and every lead. NO STONE UNTURNED!
> 
> ...


How very right!!! Keep her in your thought always close to you. Never give up. I have always done that, this combined with meditation is what so often produces those so called "miracles". Our thoughts and actions do influence the world around us. We are all interconnected. I'm sending you mine (thoughts) right now good luck


----------



## KristaAZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Did you ever find her?? =( I am so sorry <3


----------



## PNoble (Jul 5, 2017)

KristaAZ said:


> Did you ever find her?? =( I am so sorry <3



Happy 5th of July, All!
I hope everyone had a happy holiday!
Still no LaBella...rest assured I'll post the moment I find her. I know she's out there...but has someone found her and decided to keep/try to sell, etc? Or is she still wandering, coming out to browse & graze then finding a spot to send the night(s)? TORTURE!
Sigh...cannot wait until this is over...
Thank you, Pals....
PATTY


----------



## Pearly (Jul 5, 2017)

PNoble said:


> Happy 5th of July, All!
> I hope everyone had a happy holiday!
> Still no LaBella...rest assured I'll post the moment I find her. I know she's out there...but has someone found her and decided to keep/try to sell, etc? Or is she still wandering, coming out to browse & graze then finding a spot to send the night(s)? TORTURE!
> Sigh...cannot wait until this is over...
> ...


Keep your faith and hope in finding her alive and close to your heart, don't give it up. Hugs


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 25, 2017)

Wishing and waiting too, for the safe return of LaBella, a really beautiful tortoise.


----------



## PNoble (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you everyone, for continuing to check in. Still no LaBella. I wonder constantly. Beyond bummed. Glad I'm busy. I check back in with different sources...nothing. So many hits here on tortoiseforum.org it's amazing. Still hopeful and needing to post fresh signs...rain and sun and time have destroyed a few...Keep on envisioning her return! I can't wait for the day I can tell you all she's back! 
XO
PATTY


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 26, 2017)

Best wishes for return of LaBella....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 28, 2017)

Beautiful, beautiful tortoise.
So hoping that she turns up soon.


----------



## Toby0884 (Aug 7, 2017)

Good luck to you. I know how devastating a loss can be. Still missing our Redfoot since this time last year. We live in S. Florida also and I'll keep keep a look out as well.


----------



## PNoble (Sep 15, 2017)

Good morning, All! I hope everyone in any of the (MANY) storm-affected areas is OK! I just got power last night after several crazy-hot days without. It's actually the NIGHTS that are so hard! But comparatively speaking...nothing to complain about! 

HOPING the storm (Irma) stirred LaBella up out of her hiding place...always assuming that no one has her and is keeping her, given all of my postings and phone calls and REWARD posters, etc.

Going to be calling Animal Care & Control, Police, Fish & Wildlife, Zoo, Busch, pet stores, etc...maybe someone's forgotten I'm still looking (and will ALWAYS look!!), given it's been 4 months.

Be well, ALL!

XO

PATTY


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 16, 2017)

PNoble said:


> Good morning, All! I hope everyone in any of the (MANY) storm-affected areas is OK! I just got power last night after several crazy-hot days without. It's actually the NIGHTS that are so hard! But comparatively speaking...nothing to complain about!
> 
> HOPING the storm (Irma) stirred LaBella up out of her hiding place...always assuming that no one has her and is keeping her, given all of my postings and phone calls and REWARD posters, etc.
> 
> ...


I always keep my eye out for tortoises, and I could not possibly miss yours, she's so beautiful! I volunteer at a Wildlife Refuge center and will keep my eye out. (Though I am a bit far away from your area)


----------



## PNoble (Oct 23, 2017)

PNoble said:


> This is LaBella, my 5 year old, captive-hatched, unsexed-but-believing-female radiated tortoise. She has "disappeared" from my yard in Lake Worth, Florida. I've been in my home for 10 years and my yard is escape-proof, tall privacy fence, etc. I've been at this for 25+ years. Sometimes a radiated will "hide in plain sight" but we have looked for hours, and everywhere!
> 
> Stolen?
> Gate opened for vegetation removal and somehow she snuck out, despite constant vigilance?
> ...




*FOUND! FOUND! FOUND! FOUND! FOUND!*

hone call at 11pm last night. "Neighbor" a mile away (and across a major road - Dixie Highway) called to tell me her tenant found a tortoise. This sweet local had been following our neighborhood's "Next Door" postings and recognized LaBella by her photo I posted. 5+ months...UNNNNNNBELIEVABLE!

So she's back...5 months bigger, looking fabulous! Quarantined for a bit...I'm over the moon, of course. Not one day went by in those 5 months that I didn't think of her, kick myself, have sad feelings, wonder if I was responsible for her death, etc...UGH!!!

Thank you all @ Tortoise Forum for your assistance and support. I appreciate it SO much; my posting had so many views!

XOXO to All!



PATTY


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 23, 2017)

PNoble said:


> *FOUND! FOUND! FOUND! FOUND! FOUND!*
> 
> hone call at 11pm last night. "Neighbor" a mile away (and across a major road - Dixie Highway) called to tell me her tenant found a tortoise. This sweet local had been following our neighborhood's "Next Door" postings and recognized LaBella by her photo I posted. 5+ months...UNNNNNNBELIEVABLE!
> 
> ...



Congratulations! I am so pleased for you


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 23, 2017)

Wonderful!!! I share your happiness as we all do!!! Send in a photo.


----------



## Carol S (Oct 23, 2017)

I am so happy that you found La Bella.


----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 23, 2017)

That's great! I'm sure she had quite the adventure.


----------



## PJay (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm glad you have her back! Does she have any new tattoos or piercings from her wild escapades?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 24, 2017)

How marvelous! 
And what a brilliant example of 'never give up hope' for people whose tortoises go missing.


----------



## no one (Oct 24, 2017)

Wonderful news!! That must have been one big happy reunion. So happy for you!!


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh my gosh I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so awesome! I am so happy for you! Yay, yay, hooray, praise God!!! Pictures, pictures!!!!!


----------



## teresaf (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm so happy for you! The longest one of my tortoises has been gone is 3 days. And I was a wreck. Now that you know that the tortoise wasn't stolen you need to figure out how he got out of his enclosure... When mine went missing I wasn't sure what happened. When I found her I figured out what happened. She was on the other side of the chain link fence so she had to have gone UNDER both the chain link fence and her enclosure fence where they butted up together to get on the other side of it. I don't put them in that enclosure anymore...


----------



## PNoble (Oct 25, 2017)

*I CAN'T BELIEVE IT EITHER!! * And I love everyone's enthusiasm, thank you AGAIN & AGAIN!!! 

First time I've walked the dogs in 5 months and not been preoccupied looking...thinking...and sometimes *disturbing *thoughts like "maybe the vegetation truck picked her up and squashed her or burned her or shredded her..." YUP! Sad but true...where is she?? Will she show up? I even called her name out loud (no one heard me and thought I was crazy but the dogs).

So! I do NOT have a chain link fence. I have a 6 foot wooden fence completely surround my property except for a large double-door gate. It is through this gate that in May that I dragged an insane amount of dead hedge (let's not get started on how my neighbor's yardman poisoned my ground-to-sky night-blooming jasmine hedge). Although I was VERY careful, I never saw LaBella after that day so obviously I was an idiot. **NOTE: LOVED the suggestion about the 2" x 4" across the ground as a temporary tortoise barrier for when the gate's open...I've placed one there permanently, thank you!**

Anyway, she's back, HALLELUJAH! A couple pix from Sunday night...haven't had time to take any since...

You Forum Friends ROCK! Thank you so VERY much!

PATTY


----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks great! So incredible that you found her.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 25, 2017)

Just as beautiful as ever!


----------



## Fredkas (Oct 27, 2017)

Wowwww!!!! I am so happy for you and i am so happy that i still following your thread so i always get notification when someone write something.
Hey it means i am not giving up too!! And waiting someday you will say exactly like what you just said...
YOU FOUND HER!!!

Do you have any idea whether she is growing or stunted? I assume she was searching his own food in the wild.


----------



## Slow and steady (Oct 27, 2017)

WOW! Congratulations Patty! I'm so happy for you. I know you're feeling on top of the world, and you should. Your LaBella is is absolutely stunning, and is clearly very street savvy. That's an incredibly busy area, I'm sooooo happy she was able to negotiate it. We all love happy endings. Welcome Home LaBella!!!


----------



## cdmay (Oct 29, 2017)

PNoble said:


> View attachment 221185
> View attachment 221186
> *I CAN'T BELIEVE IT EITHER!! * And I love everyone's enthusiasm, thank you AGAIN & AGAIN!!!
> 
> ...



How did I miss this thread? Several weeks ago some friends of mine here in Lake Worth (I've lived here pretty much my whole life) told me they saw a flier about a missing tortoise and wondered if it was mine. I assumed it was yet another sulcata...
_WRONG! _
Patty, I'm so thrilled to learn that you found your radiated tortoise and am shocked that she crossed Dixie Hwy---unharmed! 
I lost a prize male Brazilian red-foot tortoise back in '04 after Hurricane Jeanne wrecked my fence gate that I didn't realize was damaged until after I put my tortoises back outside. Never found him, but I know the feelings you experienced all too well.
Sadly, I assume that Little Dude crawled into one of the huge trash piles that were all over Lake Worth and then was picked up later by the trash crews.
Sorry for the late response but I'm happy to learn of a fellow tortoise keeper here by the beach!


----------



## MrMarg&me (Oct 31, 2017)

Great news you found your beloved tortoise! She is beautiful! It is very good she is back home with you and will receive the excellent care you have always provided her.


----------



## Pearly (Nov 5, 2017)

Omg! What a marvelous news!!! I’ve been off the Forum for a while due to being preoccupied with child’s illness, and today the Forum app icon flushed in my face and I got on to let my Friends know “I’m still here!” and the forum opens to this thread! What a great coincidence! I often thought about you and Labella, hoping you’d keep searching. And you did! And you’ve found her!!!!! I can’t tell you how happy I am to hear this! It has truly made my day! My Tucker was tiny, only 7 months old and went missing in February which often is the coldest month of the year in this area of Texas. He was gone for 4 weeks!!!!! And I wasn’t giving up my hope of finding him either. 5 months is so much longer. And crossing Dixie!!! Wow! I used to live in Lighthouse Point and later Boca Raton, little South from you, and know all about Dixie Hwy. incredible! Miracle! I strongly believe that all the positive energy that many people generate and put out by prayer, or meditation, or just thinking/talking positively joining with you in your search helps. So glad you turned here and to other social media for support! Congratulations on finding LaBella!!!! Very very happy for you!!!![emoji173]️[emoji217][emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 5, 2017)

Greetings....just another CONGRATULATIONS on the return! I wonder if some kind soul or two might have assisted your tort across the Highway. Was recently on Anastasia Island, Fl, when we spotted a nice large Florida gopher tortose about 1/3 of the way across the A1A.... we stopped, slowly went around as did others. 

Glad your buddy was found and returned!


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 6, 2017)

LaBella is indeed "The Beauty" - what a fabulous looking animal!!!
SO glad she is back safe and sound!!! (Even if she was ugly, which she is not.)
Have you weighed her, can you compare her weight when you found her with her weight before she went away? That would be interesting.


----------

